# Goggles over or under helmet.



## mcim29 (Jan 9, 2021)

So I’m in my 40’s and picked up snowboarding along with my 8 year old daughter which we both have gotten pretty decent after one season of riding. I’ve been wearing my goggles over the helmet and find it extremely uncomfortable while riding and have the tendency to take them off while going down the mountain. I recently took my ear muffs off my helmet put my beanie, goggles on and helmet on over. What a difference in comfort it was for me, felt very comfortable and sturdy. Is their a right or wrong way to wear them?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

There's no right or wrong. I'd go with whatever feels better. Right now, it seems like it's cooler to wear them under your helmet. That feels bad to me for whatever reason, so I make sure my strap is cool at least.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I ride strap over helmet. I don’t understand the point of strap under helmet.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

Because you posted this on the forum you are probably 40 years old or so, in that case you should wear your strap over the helmet.
If you had posted this on instagram you should probably wear the strap under the helmet.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I ride without the ear pads for comfort and to hear what’s happening around me better and it’s much more comfortable to have the goggles under the helmet. It looks better imo but it’s not a factor for me anyway since I ride with a hood over a helmet that acts like a balaclava/mask as well.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Over for me because I like to rock the Backcountry look but it doesn’t really matter. Just do what fits best.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Doesn't feel comfortable under my helmet, tried it once for 5 seconds.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Over the helmet, because sometimes they fill up with pow and it would be a hassle take the helmet off just to clean the snow out.


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

I've noticed on X Games or Laax Open than more pros wear googles over the helmet than in the past. Maybe a sponsor thing but it's not like a few years ago when wearing goggles under the helmet was considered stylish while over wasn't.


----------



## mcim29 (Jan 9, 2021)

Kijima said:


> Because you posted this on the forum you are probably 40 years old or so, in that case you should wear your strap over the helmet.
> If you had posted this on instagram you should probably wear the strap under the helmet.


Lol you must be 40 or so if your reading this forum and not posting yourself on Tik Tok.


----------



## mcim29 (Jan 9, 2021)

Thanks guys it’s all really about comfort for me. Not looking to impress anyone so really could care less about what’s stylish or not. Like I said I’m in my 40’s fat, married with kids. Lol lied about the fat part. It’s more about comfort, I took the ear muffs off since I couldn’t hear anything around me. My googles are an absolute pain in the ass having them over the helmet. I thought it was the goggles as they were cheap spy googles and I just purchased a pair of Oakley Fall line and same issue with over the top. Tried them under and just felt much more comfortable to me.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

mcim29 said:


> Thanks guys it’s all really about comfort for me. Not looking to impress anyone so really could care less about what’s stylish or not. Like I said I’m in my 40’s fat, married with kids. Lol lied about the fat part. It’s more about comfort, I took the ear muffs off since I couldn’t hear anything around me. My googles are an absolute pain in the ass having them over the helmet. I thought it was the goggles as they were cheap spy googles and I just purchased a pair of Oakley Fall line and same issue with over the top. Tried them under and just felt much more comfortable to me.


What is the issue you’re having when you go over? Just curious.


----------



## mcim29 (Jan 9, 2021)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> What is the issue you’re having when you go over? Just curious.


So when it’s over the helmet the goggles are pushing down on my nose bridge restricted me to breath. I’ve tried adjusting the straps numerous times but still same issue is happing with both sets of googles. It really could be the helmet but not sure. My helmet is a GIRO.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

I don't understand how the adjustment buckles on the straps can be comfortable under the helmet? I tried for about 1 run and put them back over. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Do you mean pushing as in squeezing your nose toward the back of the head (weird description I know.) or do you mean downward toward your feet? If its the second option you've got a helmet goggle combo thats not matching your face/head shape.


----------



## mcim29 (Jan 9, 2021)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Do you mean pushing as in squeezing your nose toward the back of the head (weird description I know.) or do you mean downward toward your feet? If its the second option you've got a helmet goggle combo thats not matching your face/head shape.


The 2nd. description, definitely pushing downwards. I figured it is a helmet issue because it does the same with the Oakley goggles. I both a Giro helmet as it was comfortable at the time and it was half price. I’m a big mountain biker and usually steer away from giro helmets as they don’t fit me right. I have a few smith MTB helmets and love them but have not tried a smith snow helmet. I may be looking for a helmet upgrade soon.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

mcim29 said:


> The 2nd. description, definitely pushing downwards. I figured it is a helmet issue because it does the same with the Oakley goggles. I both a Giro helmet as it was comfortable at the time and it was half price. I’m a big mountain biker and usually steer away from giro helmets as they don’t fit me right. I have a few smith MTB helmets and love them but have not tried a smith snow helmet. I may be looking for a helmet upgrade soon.


Or maybe some Giro goggles. My Anon and Airblaster helmets are both a little, I guess you would call it tall, for my Giro helmet, but work OK. At some point I'll take it with to a shop and try on some "shorter" goggles with it to try to find perfection, but it's not bad enough to mess with currently. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

mcim29 said:


> The 2nd. description, definitely pushing downwards. I figured it is a helmet issue because it does the same with the Oakley goggles. I both a Giro helmet as it was comfortable at the time and it was half price. I’m a big mountain biker and usually steer away from giro helmets as they don’t fit me right. I have a few smith MTB helmets and love them but have not tried a smith snow helmet. I may be looking for a helmet upgrade soon.


There it is.
Sounds like putting the goggles under your helmet is allowing the goggle to sit in the right place on your bridge by pushing your helmet up on your forehead. this isn't an uncommon error. If you look around the lift line you'll see lots of people wearing their helmets like Yamukkahs leaving their forehead open to impact.


----------



## mcim29 (Jan 9, 2021)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> There it is.
> Sounds like putting the goggles under your helmet is allowing the goggle to sit in the right place on your bridge by pushing your helmet up on your forehead. this isn't an uncommon error. If you look around the lift line you'll see lots of people wearing their helmets like Yamukkahs leaving their forehead open to impact.


No when the goggles are on top of the helmet it pushes down, not under. Under the helmet is actually really comfortable for me and the helmet stays in place where it needs to be not pushing the helmet upwards exposing the forehead.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

mcim29 said:


> No when the goggles are on top of the helmet it pushes down, not under. Under the helmet is actually really comfortable for me and the helmet stays in place where it needs to be not pushing the helmet upwards exposing the forehead.


But it does sound like your helmet sits too low? With goggles under they push the helmet up a little bit, with them over the helmet pushes your goggles down onto your nose.


----------



## mcim29 (Jan 9, 2021)

Kijima said:


> Because you posted this on the forum you are probably 40 years old or so, in that case you should wear your strap over the helmet.
> If you had posted this on instagram you should probably wear the strap under the helmet.





Snow Hound said:


> But it does sound like your helmet sits too low? With goggles under they push the helmet up a little bit, with them over the helmet pushes your goggles down onto your nose.


----------



## mcim29 (Jan 9, 2021)

This is over the helmet. 
View attachment 156933


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I'd get smaller framed goggles.

Or just ride straps under...


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I'd get smaller framed goggles.
> 
> Or just ride straps under...


Yeah way too much forehead on display there but unlike your classic gaper it's visible through the goggles rather than above them.


----------



## mcim29 (Jan 9, 2021)

Snow Hound said:


> Yeah way too much forehead on display there but unlike your classic gaper it's visible through the goggles rather than above them.


Lol I’m dying, some funny shit Snow hound. Smaller is not the answer MD, my new Oakleys are way bigger and fit much better and way more comfortable.


----------



## t-bizzy (Sep 13, 2009)

Kijima said:


> Because you posted this on the forum you are probably 40 years old or so, in that case you should wear your strap over the helmet.
> If you had posted this on instagram you should probably wear the strap under the helmet.


Or as a 40+ year old he does whatever is more comfortable/whatever the fuck he wants lol.


----------



## mcim29 (Jan 9, 2021)

t-bizzy said:


> Or as a 40+ year old he does whatever is more comfortable/whatever the fuck he wants lol.


Two assholes in this forum I see.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

mcim29 said:


> Two assholes in this forum I see.


Stick around a little longer...


----------



## mcim29 (Jan 9, 2021)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Stick around a little longer...


I’m sure there’s more.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

What exactly did they do that makes them assholes?

Not arguing that they are, just curious!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I don’t pick up after my dog


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

mcim29 said:


> Two assholes in this forum I see.


A relatively clean thread on a worthy topic with great opinions. Cheer up


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

The goggles on the pic do look way too big for you. The lower part of the inside foam padding is way to close to your eyes. But hey, to each is own.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

There are different head shapes and this affects how low the brim of the helmet is. This in turn affects goggle position. Don't judge.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

You have to try and and see what works for you. But it will change depending on helmet and google combination - you have to have ones that work together otherwise either method is no good.

Personally I've never found under-helmet comfortable, but might be different for you. I also don't beanie under helmet (which seems to go with the under-strap method). I prefer to get a helmet that fits properly without beanie - then strap on the outside


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Manicmouse said:


> There are different head shapes and this affects how low the brim of the helmet is. This in turn affects goggle position. Don't judge.


Im just saying it’s not the optimal fit. Never was judging !


----------



## mcim29 (Jan 9, 2021)

Thanks for all the info. I’ll most likely be looking for a new helmet soon and will take my new pair of goggles with for fitting purposes. Like I said earlier I could care less about being stylish it’s more about comfort. We got a dumping of snow here so I’ll be hitting the mountain this weekend.


----------



## Robh18w (Jan 13, 2021)

mcim29 said:


> So I’m in my 40’s and picked up snowboarding along with my 8 year old daughter which we both have gotten pretty decent after one season of riding. I’ve been wearing my goggles over the helmet and find it extremely uncomfortable while riding and have the tendency to take them off while going down the mountain. I recently took my ear muffs off my helmet put my beanie, goggles on and helmet on over. What a difference in comfort it was for me, felt very comfortable and sturdy. Is their a right or wrong way to wear them?


That's awesome you ride with your 8 yr old. I rode from when I was 13 till 21 then got married and quit till 4 years ago. Now im 40 and ride with my 8 yr old daughter and she's killing it. I have a Smith Vantage and use a few different goggles over the helmet and they feel fine. I have a set of Spy Ace goggles and a pair of Siroken goggles that I wear at night. I'd say try a few different pair and find what's comfortable. They all fit a little different. Good luck.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Bonked a tree with my head today. Was super pumped on my proper fitting helmet lol


----------



## mcim29 (Jan 9, 2021)

Robh18w said:


> That's awesome you ride with your 8 yr old. I rode from when I was 13 till 21 then got married and quit till 4 years ago. Now im 40 and ride with my 8 yr old daughter and she's killing it. I have a Smith Vantage and use a few different goggles over the helmet and they feel fine. I have a set of Spy Ace goggles and a pair of Siroken goggles that I wear at night. I'd say try a few different pair and find what's comfortable. They all fit a little different. Good luck.


Yes it’s the great feeling to be able to enjoy something so much with your child. She to absolutely loves it and is pretty awesome at it. She’s going down blues and part of blacks already. I just wish I picked it up in my earlier years.


----------

